# How To Shoot The Pickle Fork Shooter, Video Requested By Rockslinger



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*It is a benefit to shoot any slingshot by this method. This method just works.*
*Hope this helps. With the first aspirin shot look to the more upper right of the screen and see the aspirin being hit if you to full screen and the second aspirin shot can be seen by the powder puff. *

*http://youtu.be/dd2CdPa3Nc4*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The aspirin shot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

treefork said:


> The aspirin shot.


*Am disappointed that the youtube video does not show as well as the original video because you can clearly see all the hits better in it's original form.*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks man! If I pay attention hopefully I wont skin my hand again!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING!!! A master class in slingshoot shooting. Superb!!!
Your vídeos are so spontaneous, raw and full of slingshot magic!!
Cheers!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I went out and fired about 25 shots paying attention to the pouch turn and didn't hit my hand once!
Didn't hit the can either. LOL,, Yeah I hit it a few times... keep practicing.


----------

